# America Vehicles at Bottom of World Fuel Efficiency



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

This puts the United States behind Canada, South Korea, Australia, China, Europe Union and Japan in vehicle fuel economy, according to the report from the International Council on Clean Transportation.

More...


----------

